# Is wood bleach the wrong stuff?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Savogran brand of wood bleach is close enough to 'pure' oxalic acid for beekeeping purposes. http://www.savogran.com/patch-and-repair.html

Note that Federal pesticide regulations require that any product used as a pesticide be labeled for such use. That means that "wood bleach" is not compliant for use as a pesticide as it is not labeled as such.

AFAIK Brushy Mountain Oxalic Acid is the only oxalic acid product available in the USA market that is properly labeled to control varroa. That Brushy Mtn OA labeled product is also sold at Dadant, and and perhaps other outlets as well.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Savogran is 99.7% pure OA. BM is 97% pure. 
See Rader's post. You decide.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

The only OA approved by the EPA is the one Brushy Mountain holds the license for.. The OA. you use must have this label for beekeeping. OA must be approved for your state also. And is distributed by several major beekeeping supply houses..

You may like to read the directions on how you're supposed to use Oxailc acid .
Something to remember the label is the law. I Hope you have a great day.

You will find it on page 3 and 4.

https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/ppls/091266-00001-20150310.pdf


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

snl said:


> Savogran is 99.7% pure OA. BM is 97% pure.
> See Rader's post. You decide.


You are 100% right on the active ingredient. Where the problem comes in you do not know what the Inert ingredients are. In either one of the products you mentioned.

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/oxalic-acid-powerpoint-presentation/

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

If you use Savogran or the stuff Brushy Mountain has and one is labeled for bees and the other isnt do you really thing an EPA agent is going to visit you while you are vaporizing your hives and checking to see your label on your OA? I think not!!!!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I have not heard anything negative other than the legality of it not having a miticide usage label. I've been using it here this year in a varroa dribble solution for treatments and have not noticed any ill effects from it so far.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I always follow the label; If the sign says 60 MPH, I would never go plus ten. And I never would stretch the truth.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Jim 134 said:


> You are 100% right on the active ingredient. Where the problem comes in you do not know what the Inert ingredients are. In either one of the products you mentioned.


If the product is 99.7% pure, do you really care about the .3% inert ingredient?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

ebay has some that is cheaper - free shipping- and comes in 1# bottles that are easier to open and close than those tubs from True Value.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

snl said:


> If the product is 99.7% pure, do you really care about the .3% inert ingredient?


 I wonder what the 3% Inert Ingredient in EPA approved formula that Brushy Mountain has ?
Is it possible there is other some kind of stabilizing chemical ?


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

snl said:


> Savogran is 99.7% pure OA. BM is 97% pure.
> See Rader's post. You decide.


The Savogram ( wood bleach ) is all you need! :thumbsup:


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Must be a bunch of lawyers here too? Just think what would happen if a honeybee colony had a few.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Heh heh. True but some of us can claim that we're old, going blind, and can't see that the packaging is not properly labeled. 
Allegedly someone saved the empty brown bottle from the fumagilin-b and re-filled it with OA (Savogram) but I am not at my leisure to say exactly who.


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

snl said:


> Savogran is 99.7% pure OA. BM is 97% pure.
> See Rader's post. You decide.


Just to clarify and ensure correct information, the epa label states 97% OA but that does not mean that product is 97%. It is 99.6% OA and Savogran (according their MSDS) is anywhere from 95-100%. 

Cheers,
Shane


----------

